# GRE/IPIP tunnel for remote AntiDDoS



## FlorinMarian (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi guys!
I've found two competitors on the market, one with very affordable hardware and another one with expensive products but strong protected against DoS/DDoS attacks.
I would like to mix them, getting a powerful dedicated server from 1st and a slow VPS but with AntiDDoS included to use it's protection.

What should I do to redirect whole traffic from tunnel to public IP of protected service?

Thank you!


----------



## FlorinMarian (Aug 10, 2020)

I've succeed using PF on protected FreeBSD machine to achieve that reflection.
Now question is, it's there any chance to get real IP address of user who called protected IP address ? (It shows it's own tunnnel IP address).

Thank you!


----------



## FlorinMarian (Aug 11, 2020)

Hello again!
I've found few minutes ago it is possible to create a tunnel CentOS - CentOS without any problem with visitor's IP address.
May I know FreeBSD equivalent for those lines?

```
echo '100 BUYVM' >> /etc/iproute2/rt_tables
ip rule add from 192.168.168.0/30 table BUYVM
ip route add default via 192.168.168.1 table BUYVM
```
Thank you!


----------

